# Lighting for Top Fin 50g from Petsmart



## KayKay (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm thinking of getting this setup to start a planted tank. 50 Gallon Fish Tank » Top Fin® 50 Gallon Aquarium Hood Combo | PetSmart

Does anyone know if the fluorescent tubes in the hood use the standard size tubes that I can substitute with Hagen or Coralife brand?

And how many tubes are there in total? 2 or 4?

Thanks!


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I recommend instead of paying $150 for a Petsmart hood, look at our local small businesses first like Canadian Aquatics and Aquariums West. They can give you a way better deal on a lighting system and you'll be supporting them instead of the big corporate stores. Canadian Aquatics sells an Odyssea HOT5 48" - 2 x 54w for $80 which is a snag. You could also get a decent 48" Hagen Glo 2 x 54 watt as well from Aquariums West. Both are quality systems and both use Hagen/Coralife bulbs.

The Petsmart hood only gives room for 2 x 24" fluorescents where the others mentioned above give you a lot more light for your money.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think you can substitute the 24" tubes with T5HO bulbs because the ballasts are different. For planted tank, the light setup as it is is not going to be sufficient unless you only want to grow low light plants and moss but then again..maybe not even adequate. You are probably better off buying a used setup from a member here for less money. Wasn't there a thread for sale for a 50 gal or a 60 gal Hagen here recently?
If you want a planted tank..do a little bit of research.
12" deep tank is not really ideal for planted tank imho and you probably want a tank that has more depth and try to get a tank that doesn't have a center brace as it is annoying.



> Glass aquarium with black plastic trim
> Includes a full fluorescent hood w/lamp
> Ideal for fresh or marine applications
> Made exclusively for PetSmart
> ...


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Captured Moments said:


> 12" deep tank is not really ideal for planted tank imho and you probably want a tank that has more depth and try to get a tank that doesn't have a center brace as it is annoying.


I have a 12" deep 50 gallon with a Hagen Glo 2x48" T5HO hanging about 6" above the top and it's flourishing. It also has a center brace and I don't mind.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> try to get a tank that doesn't have a center brace as it is annoying.


+1
You read my mind!


----------



## KayKay (Jun 18, 2011)

I've had planted tanks before in Australia but I'm starting fresh here, so I'm looking for an all in one budget setup that includes tank and hood. 
The experience I've had with tall background plants is that they need trimming every one or 2 weeks and I'm not interested in doing a weekly maintenance. 
I'm planning on keep low/medium light, slow growing plants, like hair grass, moss, java ferns and amazon swords. 

My apartment has indirect natural lighting and my indoor house plants next to the aquarium do well, so there's additional lighting during the day.
* EDIT: I should clarify, I'm replacing a 2ft tank with a 4ft tank.

If I swap in some tubes with a fuller spectrum, I'd be satisfied with that. 
I'd go check it out in Petco myself, but I don't drive and my good guy landlord will be buying the tank /delivering it for me, and he'd have no idea about the lights, so hence I'm asking you guys  

BTW: Center brace doesn't bother me


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

KayKay said:


> I've had planted tanks before in Australia but I'm starting fresh here, so I'm looking for an all in one budget setup that includes tank and hood.
> The experience I've had with tall background plants is that they need trimming every one or 2 weeks and I'm not interested in doing a weekly maintenance.
> I'm planning on keep low/medium light, slow growing plants, like hair grass, moss, java ferns and amazon swords.
> 
> ...


Hairgrass is probably not going to do well in a low light tank with no Co2. That's not to say it cant be done though.

2 x 24 watt T5s isn't going to provide much light even for a low light tank and you'll be kicking yourself later that you spent $150 on the fixture when you could have got a better one for cheaper with more light. You'll be limiting yourself with that hood.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

You can always call in and ask them to be sure.
Most of the tubes I see now are HO and I don't think those hoods are meant for that.
Does the tank have to be new though? I'm pretty confident you can get a tank around that size and a much better light for cheaper if you keep an eye out in the classifieds section.


----------

